# Best long hills in/near Montgomery Co. MD



## tsvaughn (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm looking for nice, long training hills in or near lower Mont. Co. (Wheaton, MD). I already train on Sugarloaf Mnt. and the road to Gambrills State Park would be good (but far). There are plenty of steep hills going North into Howard Co. but none are that long. Any suggestions?


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*define long?*

sugarloaf is longer than anything in montgomery county.
if you take beach south into rock creek park. that is mostly downhill to DC, so the other way it is uphill. that is my hill route--i come from the north, down to where the closed-to cars-section ends (just north of the zoo--beach drive hits a T-intersection with a gate across it on weekends). at that point you can turn around for an easy uphill, or go right and hard right again (toward the nature center/horse stables--steeper hills that route), or go right and stay straight which is the pinehurst? parkway i think--no real shoulder but it is longer and steeper than any other route out I have found.
also a tough hill, though again not super long, is one of the 1st lefts you can take off of pinehurst parkway--don't know the name, but happy to ride there with you on a weekend 
shoot me an email if you want.
jim


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

*How long is "long"?*



tsvaughn said:


> I'm looking for nice, long training hills in or near lower Mont. Co. (Wheaton, MD). I already train on Sugarloaf Mnt. and the road to Gambrills State Park would be good (but far). There are plenty of steep hills going North into Howard Co. but none are that long. Any suggestions?


Just No. of MoCo off NH Ave is Ednor Rd. Big, long "V-shaped" road (not sure how many miles - a few, I guess) down to Rocky Gorge and back up on Browns Bridge. That route, right on 216 to Lime Kiln and back up Ednor does plenty of hills in my book. But then....I hate hills. It's fairly easily accessible by bike from Wheaton.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You can add a whole lot of climbing to Sugarloaf.*



tsvaughn said:


> I'm looking for nice, long training hills in or near lower Mont. Co. (Wheaton, MD). I already train on Sugarloaf Mnt. and the road to Gambrills State Park would be good (but far). There are plenty of steep hills going North into Howard Co. but none are that long. Any suggestions?


Take Park Mills to where it hits Mt. Ephraim turn on Mt. Ephraim to Comus, *Left* on Comus then *Left* into the Sugarloaf Mountain Loop. Mt. Ephraim and Comus are dirt but very doable on road bikes. Easily doubles the distance and more than doubles the effort of climbing Sugarloaf.

http://maps.google.com/


----------

